# لمحترفى الاوتوكاد



## hmaadroad2002 (1 يوليو 2006)

ارجوالافاده عن برنامج الاوتولزم وهو برنامج يتم ربطه مع الاوتوكاد لحساب كميات الحفر والردم برصف الطرق وعن مكان تحميل هذا البرنامج من على النت ولسيادتكم وافر التحيه على هذا المنتدى العظيم:13:


----------



## محمد محمود احمد (6 يوليو 2006)

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## بلوتوث2 (11 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="13 70"] 
اخي الكريم لم استطع فهم ما تريد ولكن قم بزيارة الموقع التالي وهو مجلة ومنتدى الاول في الوطن العربي باللغة العربية لتعلم الاوتوكاد وستجد ما تصبو اليه
لاداع لإضاعة الوقت في البحث عن أخبار التصميم بالحاسوب ونظام المعلومات الجغرافية، فهذه المجلة تنتقي لك أهم وأحدث الأخبار وتقدمها لك.
http://www.cadmagazine.net/index.php
[/FRAME]


----------



## maxim (11 أغسطس 2006)

استخدم برنامج land development


----------



## eng_afify (20 أغسطس 2006)

احتاج انا ايضا هذا البرنامج


----------



## صلاح المسلاتى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على هذه المجلة الرئعة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Engineer 999 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين وبارك


----------



## Engineer 999 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين وبارك الله


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا بلوتوث 2
انا فعلا محتاج الي تعليم الاوتوكاد وخاصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه انا مهندس


----------



## nourdeen (15 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمودالحوتي (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الأن
تعلم AutoCAD 2007 2&3D 
من خلال سيديهات المجموعة المصرية الهندسية بصمة
والتي تستخدم تقنيات التنمية البشرية في التدريس

وهناك المزيد والمزيد من البرامج الهندسية
لمزيد من المعلومات
WWW.BUSSMA.COM


----------



## اللص الطائر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

انا كان نفسي افيدك بس للاسف مش عارف 
اعانك الله ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس ايمن نافع (13 يناير 2007)

ارجو الايضاح


----------



## رجبوه (21 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## loly_81 (21 مارس 2007)

coooooooooooool


----------



## ابو امير (21 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ENG MOHAMED_2010 (22 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد فتحى زين (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا للاخ بلوتوث2 على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## م.ندى (23 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ودبيلا (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يااخي علي المعلومة


----------



## esa_arch (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شربو (24 أبريل 2007)

ماشاء اله واضح انه موع ممتاز انصح الكل باضافته للمواقع المفضله بارك الله فيكم ايها الاخوه بس ليا سؤال ازاي ممكن اجد فرصه عمل في الاماراتوجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شربو (24 أبريل 2007)

انا اسف العيب مش مني


----------



## عمرو سليم (24 أبريل 2007)

autolisp

هي لغة برمجة مشتقة من lisp
و هي لغة ذكاء صناعي


----------



## رجبوه (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (24 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم : الاخوة والاخوات الاعضاء انا متخرج جديد من الكلية وارجو منكم ان ترشدوني في انتقاء البرامج الخاصة بالهندسة المدنية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بدران2 (25 أبريل 2007)

انا اعمل رسام 2دى واريد ان اتعلم 3دى


----------



## ابواحمد اليمني (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير على ذلك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكوريين لكم


----------



## م/اسلام رجب (11 أغسطس 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## زنوبياتا147 (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمته تعالى وبركاته
الشكرالكبير لكل من يساهم في هذا الموقع وارجو ان استفيد معك واتعلم الوتوكاد


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## أروى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا بلوتوث 2
بارك الله فيك على هذه المجلة الرئعة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------

